# Golf R factory rod and piston



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks pretty similar to the TSI rod. The bearings are ceramic coated and pretty awesome.

I'll take a photo of the TSI (CCT), Golf R and FSI (BPY) rods all together when I have a chance.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Probably a great piston to run in the non-R BPY with a drop in rod.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

its no wossner, jus sayn


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

mrbikle said:


> its no wossner, jus sayn


 Are you running the crowned ones? Audi ditched that design pretty early on. Jus sayn.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Are you running the crowned ones? Audi ditched that design pretty early on. Jus sayn.


 That dosnt mean its not good design cost is prob the biggest factor for the change also you know vag originally going to run lean burn fsi which that design would help purge excessive heat out of the cyl That crown designed works great for purging spent gases @ higher rpms. That's the reason vag used them in the high reving ( 8200 redlind rpm ) rs4 and it matches nicely with his RS4 injectors. If I had to tear my engine apart again it would get those pistons. Bob. G


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Are you running the crowned ones? Audi ditched that design pretty early on. Jus sayn.


 Lol touche

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

Very off topic, lol. I was just being an ass

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

rracerguy717 said:


> That dosnt mean its not good design cost is prob the biggest factor for the change also you know vag originally going to run lean burn fsi which that design would help purge excessive heat out of the cyl That crown designed works great for purging spent gases @ higher rpms. That's the reason vag used them in the high reving ( 8200 redlind rpm ) rs4 and it matches nicely with his RS4 injectors. If I had to tear my engine apart again it would get those pistons. Bob. G


 
I'm pretty sure I have RS4 and R8 piston photos on one of my harddrives, but I cannot find them right now. That said, a quick google search brought up photos of an R8 engine tear down. The pistons don't have the high crowned design like the early US Audi A4 pistons. 










The B8 S4 pistons are pretty interesting. They are dished in the center like an FSI piston but do have 2 lumps on the sides. 

I may spend a little time reading through some of the technical literature I have laying around to see if anything discussed why some of the engines did have the crowned design and why some didn't (other than the potential for lean burn).


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I'm pretty sure I have RS4 and R8 piston photos on one of my harddrives, but I cannot find them right now. That said, a quick google search brought up photos of an R8 engine tear down. The pistons don't have the high crowned design like the early US Audi A4 pistons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Here you go http://m189.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/turboguy717/RS4piston.png.html


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

the main reason I went with them is to cause cylinder turbulence. The thought process was to cause a more homogenous burn with the mismatched injectors...to 'try' and correct for incorrect spray pattern. 

they work well, but who knows if it actually helped the situation any. I would think the pistons arin posted would be fine as well... even with the rs4 spray patterns.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

rracerguy717 said:


> Here you go http://m189.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/turboguy717/RS4piston.png.html


 You don't want to quote the SSP or else your FSI has a dual lobe fuel pump cam (which is is mistake based on the naturally aspirated FSI engine).


----------



## fatdubs fatman (Mar 20, 2002)

intersting, will these be replaced with new and improved ones?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

fatdubs fatman said:


> intersting, will these be replaced with new and improved ones?


 Yes


----------



## MissUnderstood (Nov 9, 2011)

Is that a mahle 4032 forging? If so EFFing sweet piston!!


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

FSI------ 
BPY wrist pins 19mm 
CDL/BHZ/BYD wrist pins are 21mm 

TSI-------- 
CCTA/CBFA wrist pins are 20mm


----------



## joeduck (Dec 9, 2009)

Going to attempt a resurrection here... Arin, did you ever get a chance to compare the TSI and the R rods side by side? 

I'd be interested to know if any EA888 developments worked their way into the Golf R's incarnation of the EA113


----------

